# turflon or acclaim



## slackkeymike (Jun 2, 2007)

I live in northern Alabama (huntsville) and have a fecue lawn. My most common weed problem is Common Bermuda. I have read about Acclaim and Turflon...which would be better for my lawn given my location?

Had anybody used both products in my area?

Mike


----------



## Elmore (Jun 13, 2007)

*Combinaton*

Looking at the info in the links below it appears that a combination of the two is best. My advice to you is to replace a large percentage of that "nappy" looking turf with superior ornamental trees. In doing so you will mow less, have more time with family and friends, reduce water usage (we are in a severe drought-save the Tennessee) and create an attractive environment within your community. I suggest a wide assortment of grafted Ginkgo and Japanese Maple cultivars interspersed with an assortment of other superior trees, shrubs and ground covers. I am located just south of you, across the river in Morgan County, if you need help in this regard.

http://virtual.clemson.edu/groups/turfornamental/sctop/turfsec/weedsci/weedsci0.htm

http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_standing_tall_2/


----------



## Zac (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm with Elmore, trees rule, grass sucks.

sorry I wasn't any help.


----------



## Elmore (Jun 15, 2007)

:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


Zac said:


> I'm with Elmore, trees rule, grass sucks.
> 
> sorry I wasn't any help.



Yeah...who ever heard of anybody climbing over a huge series of mountain ridges, down into a clearing in a enormous valley and stopping to say, "WOW...what an awesome Monocot...just think of all the history it has seen"???


----------



## slackkeymike (Jul 25, 2007)

Elmore said:


> Looking at the info in the links below it appears that a combination of the two is best. My advice to you is to replace a large percentage of that "nappy" looking turf with superior ornamental trees. In doing so you will mow less, have more time with family and friends, reduce water usage (we are in a severe drought-save the Tennessee) and create an attractive environment within your community. I suggest a wide assortment of grafted Ginkgo and Japanese Maple cultivars interspersed with an assortment of other superior trees, shrubs and ground covers. I am located just south of you, across the river in Morgan County, if you need help in this regard.
> 
> http://virtual.clemson.edu/groups/turfornamental/sctop/turfsec/weedsci/weedsci0.htm
> 
> http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_standing_tall_2/




Well, the Aclaim works great! OK, now on to the tree ideas.

My neighbor has some Ginkos with suckers, has agreed to let me root a few. My research has led me to believe that July is a key month in making the cuttings. Thoughts?

I recently got back from the Mountains in North Carolina...got reacquainted with a tree from my youth, the American Beech. Love that tree! But am guessing that it may be a challange to grow here. Got some seeds and will try to plant. Thoughts? 

I have an acre of grass in Hampton Cove, and want to create a mini forest...lots of variety...open to ideas.

Mike


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 25, 2007)

i have good results with american and european beech in now zone 6,,,used to be zone 5


----------



## Elmore (Jul 26, 2007)

Ginkgo cuttings in July? Yes. Best late June through mid July. You will need a controlled environment. Typically a mist system. Treat with 8,000 ppm IBA in peat-perlite media. Place under intermittent mist. If no mist you could possibly use a large clear container like the containers that kitty litter sometimes comes in. It should have a large opening. You can place a few small pots in the container and maintain the atmospheric moisture around the cuttings. You may have to adjust the lid and amount of water added to get it right. Is your neighbors tree a known male? How large is it? Does it produce fruit? 
A seed grown tree may grow faster and more vigorously. That is one reason that most graft a chosen selection. 

American Beech : http://www.uky.edu/Ag/Horticulture/kytreewebsite/commonnamefiles/text/fgrandifoliainfo.htm

American beech is highly susceptible to beech bark disease, nectria canker.

Although not commonly planted in the landscape due to lack of availability and slow growth, Fagus grandifolia, American beech is often found in our area...American beech grows in average soil conditions. Average soil conditions are described as moist but well drained soil. American beech will not grow well in wet or compacted soils. No insect or disease problems are common, but many trees are killed on construction sites due to root damage.
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/pitt/ag/hort/releases2003/newsfeb22.html

It is not adapted to clay soils so if you have the typical Huntsville/Madison County clay I wouldn't waste my time but it's your time and you may find propagation enjoyable.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 26, 2007)

just seen some american beech with beech bark disease,,,not good


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 26, 2007)

oops,,,i meant hornbeam,,, i like the european hornbeam


----------



## Elmore (Jul 26, 2007)

jrparbor04 said:


> oops,,,i meant hornbeam,,, i like the european hornbeam



I don't see them down here in Dixie but I do admire American Hornbeam - Carpinus caroliniana. Another native that I am fond of is Magnolia macrophylla - Bigleaf Magnolia. Affectionately referred to by natives as "Cowcumber".








http://www.missouriplants.com/Whitealt/Magnolia_macrophylla_page.html

http://www.ncwildflower.org/plants/magnolia_macrophylla/magnolia_macrophylla.htm


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 27, 2007)

i do believe i have seen one of those magnolia's before,,,very great plant and actually thinking about putting one in my front yard


----------

